# Hyperinflated Lungs - Im struggling



## amylis1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Im struggling with the correct code for hyperinflated lungs.

The report states COMPATABLE WITH EMPHYSEMA OR OTHER AIRWAY DISEASES.

Im going back anf forth between 518.89 and 793.19

Any imput would be appreciated!


----------



## cmsaral (Apr 17, 2013)

786.9 is for Hyperinflamation of Lung, I hope this helps.


----------

